# Partial Waxing



## ShinigamiZR (Jan 19, 2012)

So, I ride a Bataleon ET. After the last time I boarded, I forgot to check how my wax was and right before I got to the mountain yesterday I noticed that my heelside was extremely dry, so the rental shop hot waxed my board for me. At the end of the day (maybe something like 10 straight hrs of boarding?) I noticed that both the heelside and toeside were dry again, but the centre of the base was relatively untouched. 

My questions are specifically directed to those of you who also ride Bataleons but anyone too I suppose, do you ever just wax the sides and not the centre? Is there any reason that the whole board should be waxed at the same time or anything like that?

Edit: I'm asking because I was planning on using the "special" Bataleon wax that I received with my board and I don't really want to run out of the lighter wax before the darker and I predict that I would have to touch up my sides a lot more often than the centre. Also, does anyone use regular waxes with their Bataleons and is there a difference in performance?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Wax it all but yes the edges do more work than the middle so you will see them turn white first.


----------



## ShinigamiZR (Jan 19, 2012)

Wouldn't waxing the centre be somewhat of a waste because it won't absorb as much of the new application as the sides? I suppose I could just go lighter on the dripping than the sides.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Yehman, just wax the sides and areas that look drier than the rest. It's lazy, but whatever.

Bataleons have 'special' wax? :laugh:

Will they tell their mom if you wax em with different? :laugh:


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

ShinigamiZR said:


> Wouldn't waxing the centre be somewhat of a waste because it won't absorb as much of the new application as the sides? I suppose I could just go lighter on the dripping than the sides.


The base will only take so much wax, if it's relatively full in the middle it wont take much more so you dont need to drip as much wax on but definately get a good film of melted wax across the entire surface. You can focus the heat on the sides which will promote better wax retention.


----------



## ShinigamiZR (Jan 19, 2012)

grafta said:


> Bataleons have 'special' wax? :laugh:


Well I didn't know what to call it, but yeah they sell this two-pack wax, the lighter stick for waxing the sides, the darker stick for waxing the centre. Supposedly, it's engineered to bring the most out of the board because of the different angles that the TBT makes or something. 

Thanks for the quick replies :thumbsup:


----------



## ShinigamiZR (Jan 19, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> There is nothing special about the Bataleon's base that requires special wax. It is the exact same Ptex material in the middle as on the upturned edges and it is no different that any other Ptex material. It's a gimmick designed to get money out of you so you don't just buy generic snowboard wax for much cheaper.


Like I said, it's something i received with the board when I bought it, along with a plastic scraper. I guess when I run out I'll just pick up some Hertel or something, thanks. 



Snowolf said:


> A "trick" I do is I use an all temp wax for the entire board. Before I scrape, I put some cold temp wax along the edges about an inch wide and melt that in good. What this does is prolongs the wax life along the edges. Cold wax is harder that all temp or warm so it does not ear as fast. Another awesome product for this is Arctic Hardener.


The block I have is cold wax, should i also pick up an all-temp to do the centre?


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> A "trick" I do is I use an all temp wax for the entire board. Before I scrape, I put some cold temp wax along the edges about an inch wide and melt that in good. What this does is prolongs the wax life along the edges. Cold wax is harder that all temp or warm so it does not ear as fast. Another awesome product for this is Arctic Hardener.


I do the same thing with all-temp and cold wax but that's basically what the bataleon wax is supposed to do, the wax for the side bases is harder so it doesn't wear away as fast.


----------

